# Wilding spots in Cornwall



## barge1914 (Nov 25, 2018)

We’re planning a trip to Cornwall for a few weeks in April. Assuming my dodgy hip has sorted itself out by then we’ll be looking for quiet out of the way places away from busy roads that give access to walking on Bodmin Moor, Dartmoor , Exmoor and sections of the coastal path. Can anyone with local knowledge give us some suggestion from their favourites in the area? Are there many NT carparks in the area usable by Motorhomes? Ours is a 5.5m long coachbuilt.


----------



## Roger Haworth (Nov 25, 2018)

Dartmoor National Park has a ridiculous bylaw which bans people from sleeping in vehicles in "access land" which basically means lay-bys  and car parks in the open moorland. This is a very strange regulation given that you are allowed to camp in tents in these areas of open moorland. Having said that I doubt very much that anyone would bother you if you parked overnight on the moor.

See: Byelaws | Dartmoor


----------



## Moped (Nov 25, 2018)

Roger Haworth said:


> Dartmoor National Park has a ridiculous bylaw which bans people from sleeping in vehicles in "access land" which basically means lay-bys  and car parks in the open moorland. This is a very strange regulation given that you are allowed to camp in tents in these areas of open moorland. Having said that I doubt very much that anyone would bother you if you parked overnight on the moor.
> 
> See: Byelaws | Dartmoor



Wild tenting is allowed on Dartmoor but you have to be out of sight of a road or any residence or commercial property and possibly a minimum distance of 200m from any road. I have a feeling the 3 national parks in Devon and Cornwall have similar byelaws. There are park rangers who travel around all hours of the day and night so care is required if you do decide to stop in a lay-by. I wonder what the situation might be if you parked up in your MH and pitched up a tent out of sight and slept in that otherwise use the MH for everything else? 

As for wilding in Cornwall there are plenty of spots. Check out the POIs. It depends on your travel plans which ones you decide to head for. Basically the further west you go the easier it gets to park up. There are plenty of NT car parks although even many of the remote ones have the no overnighting signage. If they are unmanned you are unlikely to be bothered. We like the car park at the far end of Sennen Cove past the RNLI building. It’s private and £4 for 24 hours with WC open all hours. Do not park overnight in the first car park where the surf shop is. Good spot for lands end other local walks. Also Porthcunno should be OK this time of year. Park in the museum car park and not the council one. You can park up overnight in the car park opposite St Michaels Mount as long as you arrive after the attendant has gone and leave before he arrives which is normally around 7:45am. Else you will be asked to move on to the £8 car park up the road.


----------



## james1508 (Nov 25, 2018)

barge1914 said:


> We’re planning a trip to Cornwall for a few weeks in April. Assuming my dodgy hip has sorted itself out by then we’ll be looking for quiet out of the way places away from busy roads that give access to walking on Bodmin Moor, Dartmoor , Exmoor and sections of the coastal path. Can anyone with local knowledge give us some suggestion from their favourites in the area? Are there many NT carparks in the area usable by Motorhomes? Ours is a 5.5m long coachbuilt.



Google Maps

This was a great spot if you get as far as Cornwall .

Enjoy


----------



## QFour (Nov 25, 2018)

At Kynance cove there is a NT car park.  We had a cheeky overnight stop there!

Mrs QFour


----------



## Moped (Nov 26, 2018)

QFour said:


> At Kynance cove there is a NT car park.  We had a cheeky overnight stop there!
> 
> Mrs QFour



A short distance from the Kynance Cove car park there are 2 houses on the left at a bend as you drive down the road to the NT car park. You can turn down the track here and park up to avoid potential NT wardens. Remember in April things start getting busy again from the point of view of NT stewardship!


----------

